# 2013 and a new look for my website



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I am changing the look of my website. The old does not match the image/look of my company which is a black truck, black cargo trailer, black business cards all with gold lettering/text. 

First let me say, I am NOT very skilled at this. I am using predesigned templetes from Godaddy's website tonight. My lack of skills makes me very slow when making changes. It took me forever to get my phone number in the top left corner of the new site  I am barely getting started. I still have a lot of changes to make and a lot of work to do. www.woodland-painting.com 

Here is my old site 









Here is the new site and a few photos of the "look" I am trying to achieve


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

This is basically what my business cards and yard signs look like


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I also have a lot of changes to make with content and text


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

Very cool, but with so many big changes why not hire it out to someone ? that way you can save all that time and just concentrate on work ya know ?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

vividpainting said:


> Very cool, but with so many big changes why not hire it out to someone ? that way you can save all that time and just concentrate on work ya know ?


Later this year as work picks up I plan on doing that. I have been looking into a few options on who will handle my site. Footbridge Media was one option, and another is hiring someone I know who and I totally trust who will change it to a wordpress format. In the meantime I was just tinkering around with it a little bit.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I haven't updated our website in a few months. I am looking to pay this year instead of trying to do all this myself.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Around here and most places the rainbow flag means something other than just nice colors. Does anyone ever question your sexuality with the rainbow? Just curious.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

premierpainter said:


> Around here and most places the rainbow flag means something other than just nice colors. Does anyone ever question your sexuality with the rainbow? Just curious.


That would be great to atttact a bunch of high-end, double income no kids, trendsetting HGTV stereotypes..smells like money to me!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

premierpainter said:


> Around here and most places the rainbow flag means something other than just nice colors. Does anyone ever question your sexuality with the rainbow? Just curious.


Why? Do you have a lot of people questioning your sexuallity? :whistling2: Things are no different around here, but thats not a flag dude. Its a paint brush with rainbow. That was my logo for another paint company when I was still in Oregon. and its still part of my logo with my new company here in Washington. I have used that for 7 years now. You are now the literally the 4th person to question it or make a comment in 7 years. 

To answer your question though,the answer is no. Other than a couple stupid comments nobody has ever said anything questioning my sexuality. And even if someone did I could care less. I am 100% straight and I am secure enough in my manhood where I dont worry about what anyone else would think or wonder.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice pens Mike! :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

And, you look meaner than a junkyard dog to me.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> That would be great to atttact a bunch of high-end, double income no kids, trendsetting HGTV stereotypes..smells like money to me!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


I dont get any work like that up here. At least not yet. Maybe if I worked down in Portland it would be different? Anyway, wouldnt matter if I did. I do not discriminate, and I would never charge more based on that. A customer is a customer. I have only had two of the " high-end, double income no kids, trendsetting HGTV stereotypes" strereo types (that I know of) in my entire 30 year painting career. One guy was in the movie "Animal House" (No, it wasnt Belushi) and the other job the guy was actually a Cop. Both of them were nice people and good to work for.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ROOMINADAY said:


> That would be great to atttact a bunch of high-end, double income no kids, trendsetting HGTV stereotypes..smells like money to me!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


Don't they like to do their own decorating?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Nice pens Mike! :thumbsup:


Thanks. Those pens have been a huge hit. Woodland is a small town. Its really cool when I walk into local businesses and see them using my pens. :thumbup: The tellers at the bank really like them. :thumbup:



vermontpainter said:


> And, you look meaner than a junkyard dog to me.


 Lol. Yeah, but I ain't peeing into the wind, tugging on Supermans cape, and I darn sure aint messin around with slim :no: (I think thats how it goes)


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Don't they like to do their own decorating?


 Im not sure Tommy, but I really hope this isnt where my thread is going because if thats the case I will simply ask the mods to lock it or delete it and that would be a bummer.  

Im trying to make some changes on my site and was kinda hoping to get some ideas since I am not in a position to hire someone at the moment. 

As for the logo? I have gotten tons of compliments on the logo and the trailer. Im cool with it, I like it and it stays. :thumbsup: No negative comments will change that. :no:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I would like to appologize to everyone for the "Supersized" photos. That totally ruins the whole page.  I may have to go back and edit my posts and resize the pics.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I like the new look... I had the same boring template as you never liked it much but like you I am not the tech minded and went with what they had for a PC..


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I am not saying that you are gay, but the rainbow stands for that. 

By no means am I questioning that...just wondered if anyone has. Quite frankly, I like the colors over the black.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Don't they like to do their own decorating?


YES, just not it "icky" paint mess. ha ha. I was making a bigger point.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

premierpainter said:


> I am not saying that you are gay, but the rainbow stands for that.
> 
> By no means am I questioning that...just wondered if anyone has. Quite frankly, I like the colors over the black.


Dont sweat it Kevin. We're cool. I've always admired what you do and the sucess of your company. :thumbsup: Im more disapointed because I was kinda hoping for some valuable tips and feedback  Like maybe adding text to the photos? (That suggestion was just sent to me in a PM.) Or maybe add a little sign or something somewhere at the top of the first page "Under construction as the site gets a new look for 2013" (Got that idea looking at another site just now) Your in the Business Zone and probably know my story. I cannot afford to hire anyone at the moment. I have two options. Option A....Leave it as it is, or option B.....step up, maybe do a little studying and change what I can myself. Im leaning towards option B :thumbsup: 

Sooner or later I will be in a position to spend a few bucks on the site. Im kicking around a few options when I get there. I have already spoke with someone who will be converting everything to a wordpress format. Im also looking into footbridge, but if I go with them it will be to build a whole different site. I will ssimply have more than one website and still be keeping (and owning) the original site.



ROOMINADAY said:


> YES, just not it "icky" paint mess. ha ha. I was making a bigger point.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


Its all good my friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Dont sweat it Kevin. We're cool. I've always admired what you do and the sucess of your company. :thumbsup: Im more disapointed because I was kinda hoping for some valuable tips and feedback  Like maybe adding text to the photos? (That suggestion was just sent to me in a PM.) Or maybe add a little sign or something somewhere at the top of the first page "Under construction as the site gets a new look for 2013" (Got that idea looking at another site just now) Your in the Business Zone and probably know my story. I cannot afford to hire anyone at the moment. I have two options. Option A....Leave it as it is, or option B.....step up, maybe do a little studying and change what I can myself. Im leaning towards option B :thumbsup:
> 
> Sooner or later I will be in a position to spend a few bucks on the site. Im kicking around a few options when I get there. I have already spoke with someone who will be converting everything to a wordpress format. Im also looking into footbridge, but if I go with them it will be to build a whole different site. I will ssimply have more than one website and still be keeping (and owning) the original site.
> 
> Its all good my friend. :thumbsup:


add text to each of your photos for seo purposes. all lower cased divided by a hyphen. so if you had an interior project in Woodland one example would be interior-painting-woodland . if you had a project and had several pics named like this along with a work blog, it would probably rank well.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

I think your such a valued and liked member here, they're taking it easy on you. I think your looking for honest and constructive criticism and here's mine.

I liked you older site, too bad you couldn't change the colors on the old one to match.

I do look forward to see your newer wordpress version, and would have left the old one alone until you did that.

I think this new one is too old-school cookie cutter type. The footbridge ones also seem too cookie cutter for me also. Although they seem to convert well for our fellow members here.

I think you should use that nice pic you have with the truck and trailer for your top pic. The current one seems messy with the truck cutoff on the bottom, and part of another vehicle on left. Nothing is really centered.

I like the pic of your son and the dogs, I think it makes the site more personal.

The logo above the phone number on the right top would look good. I don't think you should have a sitemap in the middle of the page.

The whole site itself seems off-balance with different size pics and videos throughout the page.

I definitely like the inclusion of the portfolio and the videos on the front page. Nice job on the video titles for seo purposes, and the videos seem are great. ( although, I would have left out the paint talk Christmas )

I know your extremely limited to what you can do within the template itself, so do what you can.

I myself have just started to do what your doing, branding all my online and offline stuff to be consistent.

All that being said, if I was looking for a painter in woodland, I would definitely call you, I like the actual "content" of the site, you instill some trustworthiness with your personal pics and the videos show your craftsmanship.

Good luck with it.

P.S. What with the corvette?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Woodland said:


> Dont sweat it Kevin. We're cool. I've always admired what you do and the sucess of your company. :thumbsup: Im more disapointed because I was kinda hoping for some valuable tips and feedback  Like maybe adding text to the photos? (That suggestion was just sent to me in a PM.) Or maybe add a little sign or something somewhere at the top of the first page "Under construction as the site gets a new look for 2013" (Got that idea looking at another site just now) Your in the Business Zone and probably know my story. I cannot afford to hire anyone at the moment. I have two options. Option A....Leave it as it is, or option B.....step up, maybe do a little studying and change what I can myself. Im leaning towards option B :thumbsup:
> 
> Sooner or later I will be in a position to spend a few bucks on the site. Im kicking around a few options when I get there. I have already spoke with someone who will be converting everything to a wordpress format. Im also looking into footbridge, but if I go with them it will be to build a whole different site. I will ssimply have more than one website and still be keeping (and owning) the original site.
> 
> Its all good my friend. :thumbsup:


I am the only one that commented on your new site on FB. I think that your doing a great job! Keep it up!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

vividpainting said:


> add text to each of your photos for seo purposes. all lower cased divided by a hyphen. so if you had an interior project in Woodland one example would be interior-painting-woodland . if you had a project and had several pics named like this along with a work blog, it would probably rank well.


Thank you. I was trying to work on tags last night. I tried downloading a wordpress plug-in and had problems. I will work on it again today. 



SouthFloridaPainter said:


> I think your such a valued and liked member here, they're taking it easy on you. I think your looking for honest and constructive criticism and here's mine.
> 
> I liked you older site, too bad you couldn't change the colors on the old one to match.
> 
> ...


Lots of great tips. Thank you. I am working on the site today. Looks like I have plenty to do. 



premierpainter said:


> I am the only one that commented on your new site on FB. I think that your doing a great job! Keep it up!


Thank Kevin. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

My first task is to see what I can do about the billboard sized photos I posted on the first page of this thread. My appologies guys


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Woodland said:


> My first task is to see what I can do about the billboard sized photos I posted on the first page of this thread. My appologies guys


Well, I dont know WTF has happened to photobucket, but after 3 tries to load images and edit I gave up  They launched a new PB version which I didnt like, so I switched back to the original and that one is giving me problems too now  May be time for a new image hosting site :yes:


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Mike, watch your pm i am working on a few tip with website tonight on how to ad tag to photo & re-size them. if you have any my questions about how to add, change anything pm me.

Your heading in the right direction the help you need is easy i just have to be in front of my computer to do it step my step

I am still working on mine too, i have a lot to go should have left my old one up until i was ready.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Repaint Florida said:


> Mike, watch your pm i am working on a few tip with website tonight on how to ad tag to photo & re-size them. if you have any my questions about how to add, change anything pm me.
> 
> Your heading in the right direction the help you need is easy i just have to be in front of my computer to do it step my step
> 
> I am still working on mine too, i have a lot to go should have left my old one up until i was ready.


Thanks bud. I probably will have a few questions. I have been working on it and making a few changes this morning. Im really slow at it, but Im trying to learn. 

I was not aware it was showing the PaintTalk Elf video (its now deleted from my youtube channel), and have no idea how the Corvette got on there either? I also deleted the youtube channel from my home page and moved it to my "Videos" page and left one video on the home page. I also got rid of the photo gallery on the home page for now and will post photos on my "Gallery" page. 

Besides those changes, I need to correct a few mistakes and typos in the content/text. After a rough 2012 with some personal stuff, Im feeling pretty good about 2013. :thumbup: I made a new video last night (first one in over a year) 

Im now tinkering with the site map. I never wanted it visible on the home page and have no idea how that happened. I was just now trying to change it and ened up with "Site Map 1" on my menu which I am not sure if I want that either?


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

ok mike check your pm, i hope this helps
also i have until 1:30 florida time free before i leave shop for a estimate feel free to call me if you need help

:thumbup:

ps amazing story of yours in other post THANKS for sharing it


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Im also making some new videos to post through out the site


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Just sat down to a real computer.

1st - MY OWN website sucks and is incomplete so this is from the heart big guy! I am going to call FB and a local guy and see what I can get.

I am not a fan of the white text dark grey background, I find it hard on the eyes and I don't want to read it. I think the font could be bigger and less wordy in parts to help draw the client in. The font is a hard font to read for older people as well. I would use a font like Ariel, not Georgia or New Times Roman.

I think a gallery would be better than a whole line of pictures that make you scroll.

Testimonials - look squished and font to small IMO.

Not too shabby for a free website!

PS DUDE NO MORE CAMERA PHONE!


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

OK now my turn, after seeing woodland start a new year with a new website i decided to rework mine

I only have the home page, exterior & contact ( still changing a few things) done and working on other pages but let me know what you think 

On a 1-10 scale ( 10 highest ) how am i looking? Trying to get some feedback before i go too far

Let the bashing begin :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Repaint Florida said:


> OK now my turn, after seeing woodland start a new year with a new website i decided to rework mine
> 
> I only have the home page, exterior & contact ( still changing a few things) done and working on other pages but let me know what you think
> 
> ...


I think it looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> And, you look meaner than a junkyard dog to me.


 Its the eye patch isnt it? :yes:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> I think your such a valued and liked member here, they're taking it easy on you. I think your looking for honest and constructive criticism and here's mine.
> 
> I liked you older site, too bad you couldn't change the colors on the old one to match.
> 
> ...


And once more I want to thank you for taking the time to look at my site an give me your honest opinion. Im not finished, bu I have taken your suggestions and made a few changes. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Mike,
try to use your own content and not from other sites.

Look how many companies use that SW paragraph about colour.

Talk about duplicate content! They don't like that and penalize it.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Mike,
I think you should get a Wordpress theme, it's not expensive
Even the free ones are fully customizable.
Get someone to upload it for you and that's it.
Not difficult to learn and you will spend way less time working on that than you are right now.
Most importantly, a lot of SEO is built in and you can build a professional site
with almost very little money.
There is only so far you can go with being Mike or this being "Mike's site".
I know that's the image you like, but even that can be upgraded.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

George Z said:


> Mike,
> try to use your own content and not from other sites.
> 
> Look how many companies use that SW paragraph about colour.
> ...


Thanks George. I will change it this evening when I get back home. Anything else? Where am I on a scale of 1-10 :whistling2: Im hiring someone this spring :yes: I will be having it converted into a wordpress format


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Woodland said:


> Thanks George. I will change it this evening when I get back home. Anything else? Where am I on a scale of 1-10 :whistling2: Im hiring someone this spring :yes: I will be having it converted into a wordpress format


I think 3


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Just put a pic of John Wayne on your website and all confusion of your sexual orientation will be put to rest...

Everybody will think of Brokeback Mountain and relax.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Just put a pic of John Wayne on your website and all confusion of your sexual orientation will be put to rest...
> 
> Everybody will think of Brokeback Mountain and relax.


Sorry, it's hard to type cause Im sitting here with curlers in my hair, painting my nails while I shave my legs. I will reply later


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

George Z said:


> Hi Mike,
> I think you should get a Wordpress theme, it's not expensive
> Even the free ones are fully customizable.
> Get someone to upload it for you and that's it.
> ...


 Thank s George. I removed the SW content, and started working on an exterior gallery with a few thumbnails. I also added some descriptions and tags to the photos.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Woodland said:


> I am changing the look of my website. The old does not match the image/look of my company which is a black truck, black cargo trailer, black business cards all with gold lettering/text.
> 
> First let me say, I am NOT very skilled at this. I am using predesigned templetes from Godaddy's website tonight. My lack of skills makes me very slow when making changes. It took me forever to get my phone number in the top left corner of the new site  I am barely getting started. I still have a lot of changes to make and a lot of work to do. www.woodland-painting.com
> 
> ...


----------

